# eatting disorders



## joeslaven (Jun 20, 2009)

does anxietly lead to eatting disorders.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 20, 2009)

um.? I wouldn't say anxiety leads to eating disorders.

I would say that some people who suffer from eating disorders had the first signs of trouble exhibiting anxiety towards food. Though not all people who are eating disordered have anxiety. So who knows.

I think mass media, family life, personality traits, and circumstance are at the roots of most of it.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 20, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> does anxietly lead to eatting disorders.



Joe, 

Eating disorders are complex issues, and are not a simple as just one thing. 

You would be wise to ask this of a professional (PHD, MD, etc.) that deals with or treats eating disorders. I'm not sure that many people here would actually have eating disorders. To be honest with you I know more thin people with eating disorders than I do fat people.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 20, 2009)

There is a link between anorexia and anxiety disorders.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 20, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Joe,
> 
> Eating disorders are complex issues, and are not a simple as just one thing.
> 
> You would be wise to ask this of a professional (PHD, MD, etc.) that deals with or treats eating disorders. I'm not sure that many people here would actually have eating disorders. To be honest with you I know more thin people with eating disorders than I do fat people.



not stepping on toes, i promise

While this is probably true, plenty of people do have eating disorders and are overweight. People who binge without PURGING are still considered to have eating disorders.

Binge disorder is a serious problem that's often blown off as "eating your feelings" but for many people it's a dangerous condition. Joe, if you think you have a binge disorder, get help.


----------



## olwen (Jun 20, 2009)

Not all people with anxiety have eating disorders, so no. Joe, you should probably ask a psycholgist who specializes in eating disorders for a more comprehensive answer.


----------

